# 

## szala18

Witam chciałem zapytać czy można wkuwać instalację wod - kan w ściany nośne przy zastosowaniu pustaków porotherm 25cm ?? Instalator wykonał pion kanalizacyjny z rury 110 mm całkowicie wkuty w ścianę nośną, a więc wkucie sięga głębiej niż połowa pustaka, na podejścia i rozprowadzenie pooziome wody wkuto ok 6 - 7 cm i uszczelniono pianką (a czy dla większej wytrzymałości pustaków nie lepiej zabetonować te rurki ?) .... 

Wiem że już się nie da obliczyć obciążeń i innych naprężeń ale czy będzie się to przekładało na późniejsze użytkowanie ściany z pionem (kotłownia) na której będą kafelki ... ??

----------


## kasprzyk

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/sciany-m...,108_4767.html

----------

